# Enchanted Circle Century



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Somebody in Red River is "getting it" and rolled back the late registration from July 26 to Sept 1st. They told me that the later you register the less chance there is of getting the proper size jersey (or any jersey). 
Registration is $75 through Aug 31st and includes an event jersey. Late registration begins on Sept 1st and is $85 and no jersey. Still rather punitive IMO, but more time than before.

Enchanted Circle Century Tour, Enchanted Circle Bike Ride - Home Page


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Now if they would just roll the tour to Saturday, and the hill climb to Sunday, so you didn't have to worry about blowing yourself up in the hill climb, and staying an extra day.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

After 30 some years of staging this event on Sunday, a couple years back they tried it on Saturday for 2 years, then changed back to Sunday. I believe there were some traffic and safety issues on the Saturday rides. It's odd the way they tinker with this ride like this year's mandatory jersey but with the exception of one (or maybe two) year they have never marked or signed the course. Every year I hear about people that miss the turn for the out and back to Black Lake and end up 14 miles short of a century.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

$75 is ridiculous for a century that was so-so supported. I hate the Grand Fondo idea they are trying to create. If I remember right the two years I did it, it was closer to $40 and you got socks. I would rather have socks any day than another event jersey or t shirt.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Birddog said:


> ..................Late registration begins on Sept 1st and is $85 and no jersey..........


I've ridden this about 20 times over 25 years and usually decided to go a week or so before. Really dumb to charge $85 and no jersey. REALLY DUMB!
The hesitation I have in going is overall the restaurants in Red River are average (at best) and can be really bad. The only place I like much is Mexican food and I'm not eating that the night before the ride.
Oh well.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Number 18 is in the books. I think it was my slowest overall time ever but we did lollygag a lot at the rest stops. Ride time was 5:45. It was a great weather for the ride perhaps the warmest at the start in a long time. High was about 75* no threat of rain or hail. Talked to some people that registered on Saturday and they got their jersey so maybe that problem was worked out. I think there were right at 400 participants.


----------



## Denda (Sep 11, 2013)

This was our 6th time to do the Enchanted Circle. I agree it was the warmest start we have had.(Loved it). The traffic is not as bad on Sunday as Saturday. I am glad they do it on Sunday. I was so happy to get a jersey this year instead of another t-shirt. I agree that the course has never been very well marked. We started early, at 7:00am. 8:00 is too late to start a 100 mile ride in the mountains!
The weather was GREAT all day! Look forward to next year.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Number 19 is in the books. Great weather. Bobcat Pass is still hard. The support for this ride is getting sketchier every year. Heard lots of grumbling about rest stops and course marking.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

This was my first century ride - about 25 years ago. It was always our big "end of season" challenge before winter. I have lots of fond memories of this ride over the years.
Didn't they go up on price this year too? I didn't ride but that's what I recall. 
Competing rides, the Taos Gran Fondo and the Rough Rider event out of Angel Fire, will hurt them more unless they keep the ride quality up - or improve it.
Sadly I think the village of Red River hasn't improved over the years. Last time I was there the eating establishments were marginal and Capo's italian food was terrible. The lack of good restaurants was one reason I stopped going. 
Oh well, still have memories from the good old days - haha.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

The price($85)went up last year to include the cost of the jersey. Last year it was actually a decent design. This year's left a lot to be desired. Personally, I hate having to buy a jersey that's included in the price of the event, I want that to be an option. I have a closet full of them and they are seldom worn. The Taos Gran Fondo is pretty small and equally pricey without a jersey. Their support is minimal. The Rough Rider is also pricey but they bend over backwards to make the event as rider friendly as possible and they have tremendous support. I'm pretty sure that the Enchanted Circle Century is the oldest continuously held century in NM but the event has basically been on a slow downward trajectory since the Red River C of C took over operations some 12 or so years ago.


----------



## IrieOutdoors (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you tell me more about the Rough Rider?


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

IrieOutdoors said:


> Can you tell me more about the Rough Rider?


Here you go.....RoughRiders 200 June 27 - 28, 2015 Cycling century Ride Angel Fire


----------

